# CCI 209m Primers



## Caddis-n-Cutts

I've been looking (in the Ogden area) for them for about a month now. Does anyone know where I can find some? I have some "non-magnum" CCI's from my old ML load, but my new recipe calls for CCI 209 Magnum Primers. I've checked Smith & Edwards, Sportsman's (Riverdale), Kent's Shooting, Impact Guns, and Wangsgards multiple times. I guess I might have to make a trip to SLC to hit up Scheels and Cabela's has anyone recently bought any or noticed them in stock somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## nocturnalenemy

I've been looking for almost a year now with out any luck. I've even posted classifieds offering 22lr as trade with no takers. If you find some I'd like to get some too.


----------



## BigMac

I don't know if it will work for a muzzy or not...but the federal 209A is a magnum primer. I belive sportsmans in Logan has those.


----------



## goosefreak

^^^^I use the federal shotshell 209A primer in my muzzleloader to ignite blackhorn 209 powder.


----------



## Schleppy

Federal 209A is what I'm using with BH209 also. Cabelas had quite a few federal but no CCI a few weeks ago.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Call Gallenson's or Gunnies in Orem. It's been a little while since I have been to either place but last time I was there, both of them had tons of primers.


----------



## adamb

I spent forever looking for the CCI 209M's, I couldn't find any in the Ogden area. Then I went down to Scheel's and picked up some Federal 209A to use with BH. They had a big stock of the 209A's.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Thanks for the help guys, looks like I will be using the Federal primers as well.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I have seen CCI 209M at cabela's before, but I will second what Lost Louis said.

I'll head to Gallenson's this weekend to see if they have any CCI 209M, Federal 209A, or Fiocchi #616 209.

I tried to Winchester Mangum's and need some other primers to try.


----------



## kstorrs

Can you order them from Sportsman's Warehouse online? I found some in the Provo store recently.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

Just found them on Cabelas site. Problem is though, you pay and extra $20 in hazardous shipping, making them $54 for 1000. I wouldn't mind getting 100 or 200, but I'd need to split the order with a few others to make that work.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...d=0&itemGUID=a7beb87b2d984656d6a930a568bf167c


----------



## Critter

kstorrs said:


> Can you order them from Sportsman's Warehouse online? I found some in the Provo store recently.


You can order them on line but you will have to pay a hazards shipping fee with will double the price of 1000.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Critter said:


> You can order them on line but you will have to pay a hazards shipping fee with will double the price of 1000.


Sometimes Cabelas will do in store pickup and if that's the case you probably won't have to pay a hazmat fee for shipping because they just send it to the local store for you with no shipping fee. You may want to check them out and see if they will for you.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

LostLouisianian said:


> Sometimes Cabelas will do in store pickup and if that's the case you probably won't have to pay a hazmat fee for shipping because they just send it to the local store for you with no shipping fee. You may want to check them out and see if they will for you.


From Cabela's site:
The following item(s) cannot be shipped to a store.
CCI Shotgun Primers
You must ship these items to an address other than a Cabela's store.


----------



## LostLouisianian

nocturnalenemy said:


> From Cabela's site:
> The following item(s) cannot be shipped to a store.
> CCI Shotgun Primers
> You must ship these items to an address other than a Cabela's store.


Well that sucks !!!


----------



## Critter

LostLouisianian said:


> Sometimes Cabelas will do in store pickup and if that's the case you probably won't have to pay a hazmat fee for shipping because they just send it to the local store for you with no shipping fee. You may want to check them out and see if they will for you.


I thought the same thing a couple of years ago when I was looking for primers and powder and stopped in and talked to the customer service desk.

While they didn't say that I needed to ship the powder and primers to my home they did say that the hazmat fee would still be charged to me if I shipped it to the store for in store pickup.


----------



## DallanC

Cant ship powder to store either... which sucks because they get Varget in stock from time to time on the website.

Its STUPID you cannot ship primers to store, you cannot ship powders to store... but you can ship ammunition to store, which is composed of powder and primers. Go figure.

-DallanC


----------



## 200_or_400

I was at cabelas this morning and they had 209m cci primers. There was only about 700 hundred on the display and i bought 200 of them.


----------



## kstorrs

Critter said:


> You can order them on line but you will have to pay a hazards shipping fee with will double the price of 1000.


I did not know that but it makes sense. Good to know. Thanks


----------



## muzzlehunter

I shoot 2 weeks ago, used the winchester triple seven 209 primers. Worked just fine out of my omega using the blackhorn 209 powder. Don't really think you need the magnum primers, jmo.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

muzzlehunter said:


> I shoot 2 weeks ago, used the winchester triple seven 209 primers. Worked just fine out of my omega using the blackhorn 209 powder. Don't really think you need the magnum primers, jmo.


You can drive with your feet if you want to, but it doesn't make it a good idea.

IMO


----------



## muzzlehunter

MuscleWhitefish said:


> You can drive with your feet if you want to, but it doesn't make it a good idea.
> 
> IMO


Good thing we're not talking about driving then.


----------



## Swaner

The guy at Cabelas told me those Winchester 777 primers are a hotter primer like the CCI magnums. Just cost alot more than the CCI 209 Magnums.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

I picked up a package of the Federal 209A from Smith & Edwards. I will plan on using these until I can find some CCI 209m somewhere. 

From Blackhorn's web site it says: 
"We have experienced the best performance, consistency and accuracy with CCI 209M and Federal 209A. NOTE: DO NOT use 209 muzzleloading primers such as Winchester Triple 7, Remington Kleenbore, Federal Fusion, or CCI In-Line MZL."

I would go by this statement rather than some guy at Cabelas...


----------



## Swaner

Sorry I don't remember saying one or the other works better with BH209. Just stating that the guy told me the Winchester fires hotter than your basic primer and that they are more expensive than just getting 209m. It's no matter to me either way. I bought some 209m while I was there and I shoot pellets. ;-)


----------



## muzzlehunter

The only reason they say not to use the winchester is because there a muzzleloader primer. Blackhorn likes the hotter magnum shotgun primers. The winchester 209 are about 40° cooler than the cci..... I've shot both no difference in shot placement. Will I shoot the winchester for practice, yes. Hunting I won't take the chance for a misfire, I'll use the cci magnum.


----------



## Dahlmer

I have been using the regular CCI primers with BH209 without any problems. I would imagine you would be fine using them even with pellets.


----------



## Loke

Gunnies has 'em.


----------



## Critter

I have found CCI 209m primers all over the place, now Blackhorn 209 powder is a different subject.


----------



## arrowone4me

St George Sportsmans Warehouse is now stocked. It was almost two years without them. Plenty of them too.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Critter said:


> I have found CCI 209m primers all over the place, now Blackhorn 209 powder is a different subject.


I was in Sportsmans on Wednesday checking for primers (out of stock like always) decided to wonder over to the ML section noticed they had ~10 bottles of BH 209. Went back Saturday looking for primers (out of stock) walked back to the ML section again and they had sold out of the Blackhorn.

Smith & Edwards has had Blackhorn in stock everytime I've checked. Friday the 3rd being the last day I was there and they had ~7 bottles of it.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

arrowone4me said:


> St George Sportsmans Warehouse is now stocked. It was almost two years without them. Plenty of them too.


Hopefully Riverdale gets the next shipment...

I'm headed to Timpanogos cave for the 24th I will be stopping at Cabela's and Scheel's to see if I can find some primers.


----------



## brisket

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> Hopefully Riverdale gets the next shipment...
> 
> I'm headed to Timpanogos cave for the 24th I will be stopping at Cabela's and Scheel's to see if I can find some primers.


Yesterday Cabela's had one brick of 1,000 and about 10 boxes of 100. The brick is no longer in their possession.


----------



## Loke

Still have bunches of them at Gunnies.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Loke said:


> Still have bunches of them at Gunnies.


I will add that to the list of places to check next week when I'm in the area.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## muddydogs

A word of caution before you end up picking up a 1000 CCI M primers is you might want to try them in your rifle first. 
When shooting CCI M in my Knight 54 cal I get blow back from the primer in my face I'm sure because the flash hole in the breach plug is smaller then some. Win 209's ignite BH 209 just fine in this rifle.
My Traditions Vortex Striker Fire .50 cal rifle handles the CCI M's just fine.

Caddis-n-Cutts
If you need a few to try I'll give you some. I'm in Ogden and as a clay target shooter tend to have a few primers setting around.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

muddydogs said:


> A word of caution before you end up picking up a 1000 CCI M primers is you might want to try them in your rifle first.
> When shooting CCI M in my Knight 54 cal I get blow back from the primer in my face I'm sure because the flash hole in the breach plug is smaller then some. Win 209's ignite BH 209 just fine in this rifle.
> My Traditions Vortex Striker Fire .50 cal rifle handles the CCI M's just fine.
> 
> Caddis-n-Cutts
> If you need a few to try I'll give you some. I'm in Ogden and as a clay target shooter tend to have a few primers setting around.


That's very nice of you, thanks! I actually picked up some from Cabela's last week. I've shot them and didn't notice any blow back. Thanks again!


----------



## fishawk

Sportsmans in Provo had 5000 of them on the shelf this afternoon.


----------

